
Waitrose criticised for stocking magazine with ‘autism cure’ cover - edward
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/waitrose-get-well-magazine-autism-criticism-a9253071.html
======
jelliclesfarm
The cover doesn’t say ‘cure’. It says ‘get well’.

Below it says ‘Reversing Autism’

A google search for ‘reversing autism’ gave me this first result:
[https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322274.php](https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322274.php)

Further: [...] She cites famous people with autism including climate activist
Greta Thunberg, who has Asperger syndrome (a form of autism), as proof that
autism is not a barrier to success. [..]

Is Greta considered a ‘success’ by this woman because Greta has autism?

To me, this quote was the one that stood out. Greta is morphing into a snake
oil salesman of ideas. She has made statements that imply that her autism
makes her different. And that it’s her ‘superpower’.

1\. I wonder if people would be less tolerant of her if she didn’t proclaim
her autism diagnosis?

2\. How many people who support Greta Thunberg have children or relatives or
people they know who are or are connected to someone with autism diagnosis?

~~~
smt88
> _Greta is morphing into a snake oil salesman of ideas._

Thunberg doesn't offer firsthand conclusions or research. She repeatedly says
she is an advocate for science-based policy and can't make specific policy
recommendations.

As for her ASD superpower, she makes those claims because her detractors
attack her for her differences and because she feels it helps her cope with
being a target.

She isn't selling snake oil because she is commenting about _herself_ , not
others. She isn't generalizing about all people with ASD diagnoses, nor is she
saying whether people should try to eliminate it or not.

